# DINH DƯỠNG MẸ VÀ BÉ – VÌ MỘT VIỆT NAM KHỎE MẠNH VÀ TẦM VÓC 🤱



## Hà Thu (26/8/21)

Nhằm cải thiện tình trạng dinh dưỡng của bà mẹ và trẻ em theo định hướng của Chiến lược quốc gia về dinh dưỡng, từ tháng 11/2020, Bộ Y tế giới thiệu:

 Website: https://bit.ly/dinhduongmevabe4




_Bộ Y tế ban hành Quyết định 4976/QĐ-BYT ngày 30/11/2020 về việc Ban hành Phần mềm “Xây dựng thực đơn cân bằng dinh dưỡng dành cho phụ nữ mang thai, bà mẹ cho con bú và trẻ em từ 7 tháng đến 60 tháng tuổi”_

 Nội dung chính của website là Phần mềm “Xây dựng thực đơn cân bằng dinh dưỡng” dành cho:


Phụ nữ mang thai, bà mẹ cho con bú


Trẻ em từ 7 tháng đến 60 tháng tuổi







_Giao diện trang chủ của Chương trình Dinh dưỡng Bà mẹ và Trẻ em. Chương trình được phát triển bởi Vụ Sức khỏe Bà mẹ - Trẻ em, Viện Dinh dưỡng Quốc gia và Công ty Ajinomoto Việt Nam._
Và nhiều công cụ thông minh khác giúp chăm sóc sức khỏe và dinh dưỡng cho mẹ và bé

 Chỉ cần đăng ký là có thể sử dụng MIỄN PHÍ tất cả nội dung của chương trình gồm:




_1 bữa ăn từ chức năng “Ngân hàng thực đơn”. Chức năng này cung cấp các thực đơn dinh dưỡng đáp ứng đủ năng lượng, cân đối chất dinh dưỡng, đa dạng thực phẩm, đáp ứng đủ canxi, rau và trái cây, tiêu chuẩn về muối ăn, sự ngon miệng và phù hợp khẩu vị vùng miền Bắc Trung Nam. Các thực đơn đều được mẹ bầu, mẹ cho con bú nấu thử, đánh giá và được Bộ Y tế phê duyệt trước khi đưa vào Phần mềm._

- “Phần mềm Xây dựng thực đơn cân bằng dinh dưỡng” với thực đơn dinh dưỡng được xây dựng từ 2500 món ăn ngon miệng, đa dạng thực phẩm và đã được phê duyệt bởi Bộ Y tế

- Công cụ “Theo dõi sức khỏe mẹ và bé” theo dõi sự tăng cân nặng của mẹ mang thai và sự tăng trưởng của bé cho đến 5 tuổi







_Các thực đơn đề xuất từ chức năng “Tự xây dựng thực đơn”. Người dùng có thể tự xây dựng thực đơn cân bằng dinh dưỡng mới từ các món ăn có sẵn sao cho phù hợp với điều kiện cá nhân._

- Công cụ “Kiểm tra chế độ dinh dưỡng hiện tại” giúp kiểm tra mẹ và bé đã ăn đủ dinh dưỡng chưa, và tư vấn điều chỉnh phù hợp

- Các nội dung tư vấn dinh dưỡng và sức khỏe cho mẹ và bé cùng nhiều thông tin bổ ích khác







_Biểu đồ tăng trưởng của bé cho đến 5 tuổi. Phần mềm cung cấp Công cụ “Theo dõi sức khỏe của mẹ và bé” cho phép kiểm tra chỉ số khối cơ thể - BMI trước khi mang thai của người mẹ; cập nhật khuyến nghị về mức cân nặng cần tăng trong mỗi giai đoạn thai kỳ; theo dõi tình trạng cân nặng của phụ nữ mang thai đơn trong suốt thai kỳ; theo dõi sự phát triển chiều cao và cân nặng của bé từ khi sinh ra cho đến 60 tháng tuổi (5 tuổi) và đưa ra lời khuyên cho những trường hợp cần thiết..._

Cùng đăng ký sử dụng ngay để bé khỏe mẹ vui – gia đình hạnh phúc nhé 







_Tài liệu Tư vấn dinh dưỡng cho bà mẹ có con dưới 5 tuổi. Chương trình cập nhật thường xuyên những kiến thức, tài liệu chăm sóc dinh dưỡng, sức khỏe và bí quyết hữu ích cho mẹ. _


----------



## NHƯ HOAI (31/8/21)

Chăm sóc sức khoẻ, mẹ đừng quên chăm sóc cả tinh thần của con nữa nhé. Con cái tuổi nhỏ cực kỳ dễ sa ngã vào những trang web xấu, web đen, trò chơi điện tử hay mạng xã hội.
Chính vì thế mà bố mẹ hãy giúp bảo vệ tinh thần của trẻ bằng phần mềm CHẶN WEB ĐEN VAPU.
Tính năng nổi bật của phần mềm đó là giúp quản lý trẻ học trực tuyến, với các tính năng: Quản lý giờ giấc học của con, lúc nào học, lúc nào không, cha mẹ có thể cài đặt theo thời khóa biểu của con. Cài đặt thời gian cho phép con dùng internet, tránh việc con dùng internet cả ngày mà mình không kiểm soát được. Thêm nữa là tính năng chụp màn hình, phần mềm sẽ chụp màn hình theo giờ đã cài đặt trong lúc con sử dụng máy tính, lưu lại hoặc gửi vào email bố mẹ đã cài đặt trước đó nhờ thế mình có thể kiểm tra lại xem con đã xem những gì, truy cập vào đâu trong lúc sử dụng máy tính một cách tự động, rất tiện lợi.
Ngoài ra phần mềm còn có tính năng chặn những trang web đen, game online hoặc những trang web khác do chính bố mẹ chọn, để quản lý con cái, chỉ cho phép con vào các trang web lành mạnh
Và một điểm hay nữa là phần mềm có bản dùng thử cho các mẹ nào còn nhiều băn khoăn về phần mềm đó ạ. Các mẹ cứ lên mạng tìm và cải đặt bản free để trải nghiệm nhé.
Phần mềm thực sự rất có ích với cha mẹ bận rộn như chúng ta hiện nay đấy ạ


----------

